# Who wants some Origin Finca Los Altos (Nicuragua) Beans then?



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I wasn't sure how many of you check the secondary beans market thread so I thought I'd just post on here. Were doing lots of Tasting and sampling from local roasters at work in order to source some tasty guest coffee's.

I have some Finca Los Altos Nicaragua roasted by Origin. Roast date is 2nd July so lovely and fresh. This is great as an espresso. I have no official tasting notes to hand but it's a spicy fruity cup, medium acidity, medium body with sweet vanilla & hazlenut. Overpack the PF to around 16-17g and don't be afraid to run a nice long extraction. It tasted it's best at 32 seconds!!!! It would probably be pretty nice as a siphon, aero-press or french press.

3 lots of 150g are available, reply to this post please and then send your address to [email protected]

Cheers

Lee


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

Have sent you a mail!

MB


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Mimiboo,

You're the first. What is your address and I'll pop some in the post?

Lee


----------

